

Big Breakthroughs Come in Your Late 30s - ujeezy
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/02/big-breakthroughs-come-in-your-late-30s/283858/

======
umut
In a world where twenty-something founders are highly praised, can this be
really reflected on the startup scene? Me being 33 now, I feel like I can
achieve much more with much less resource now. I am not sure if this is just
an illusion or truth, maybe I can write back in ten years and see if I am
right on this one...

~~~
erichocean
I'm 36, and that's definitely been true for me as well. I feel like the next
18 years will be much more productive, and have a far greater impact, than the
previous 18.

